# Help with Custom House Build



## gphpgl (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi,
My buddy just bought a 1.3 acre lot and he came to me for some ideas of designing he custom build house.

I've picked up some good ideas on AH like the following:

1. 20A Circuits x 2 for HT room
2. Whole House Surge Protection
3. High Magnetic Circuit Breakers
4. Pre-wire CAT6, RG6, Phone

If you have build a custom house or have any kind of experience firsthand or second please comment on my idea and also share your idea.


----------



## VNV4ALL (Dec 21, 2009)

I've always fancied integrating custom subs into the floor of a listening room.
Unfortunately never had the chance.
Then size and looks become unimportant, and it's just down to specification/requirements.

Rgds
Jon


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I have often wondered about designing a riser with a couple of subs in it. Seems like the perfect place for a horn loaded build! It must be problematic, or somebody would have posted a build thread by now.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Like this one? http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...input-please-build-progress-3.html#post603381


----------

